# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  Vietnam at a Glance (9d/8n)

## seovnts

Vietnam at a Glance (9d/8n)
A compact trip, which captures the best of Vietnam's splendors for those with limited time. Discover the colonial charm of Hanoi and cruise through the natural wonders of Halong Bay. Immerse yourself in the historical depths of Hue, Da Nang and Hoi An. Absorb the dynamic energy of Ho Chi Minh City.
Hanoi  Halong - Hue  Da Nang - Hoi An - Ho Chi Minh City  Mekong Delta
Day 1: Hanoi arrival
On arrival at Noi Bai Airport in the afternoon, you will be met and transferred to your hotel. Free for your leisure. O/N in Hanoi .
Day 2: Hanoi - Halong Bay (B, L, D) 


Breakfast, leave Hanoi by road for Ha Long Bay. Arrive in Ha Long and board our traditional sailing junk. While cruising the exquisite waters, sample the local fresh seafood. Start a fantastic cruise in Halong bay and sightseeing Dog Island, Incense Urn Island, Fighting Coq Island, Finger Island, Hoa Cuong Island and explore the mystery of Sung Sot Cave (Surprise Cave). Enjoy a swim in the emerald waters of Ha Long Bay at any spot that you wish to visit. Watch the sun set over the bay whilst enjoying a delicious dinner. Overnight on board .
Day 3: Ha Long Bay  Hanoi (B,L)
Wake up to fresh coffee and a wholesome breakfast before cruising to visit Mans head island, Tortoise island, Bai Tu Long bay and take small bamboo boat to visit Luon cave. After another wonderful fresh seafood lunch on board, transfer back to Hanoi . Overnight in Hanoi .
Day 4: Hanoi - Hue (B)
In the morning, transfer to Ba Dinh Square. Visit Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum, One Pillar Pagoda, which was built in the 11th century in the shape of a lotus according to the legend of the Kings dream. Tour continued with the Temple Of Literature , the first university in , dedicated to Confucius and Vietnamese most successful scholars. Study about Vietnamese craft at Craftlink. Proceed to visit the Museum of History . Back to hotel. In the afternoon, transfer to the airport for flight to Hue . Transfer to hotel for check in. Lunch and dinner on your own. O/N in Hue .
Day 5: Hue  Hoi An (B, L)
After breakfast at hotel, transfer to visit the Imperial Citadel and the Forbidden Purple City , Thien Mu pagoda. After lunch at a local restaurant, visit the impressive tombs of Nguyen Emperors. Then transfer to Hoi An. On arrival, check in hotel. Dinner on your own. O/N in Hoi An.
Day 6: Hoi An  Da Nang - Ho Chi Minh City (B) 

After breakfast, free to explore the old merchant town of Hoi An with Chinese Assembly Halls, beautiful Japanese-covered Bridge , narrow winding streets and ancestral family homes. Be tempted by its art galleries, handcrafted woodwork, ceramics, lanterns, embroidery and tailor shops. In the afternoon, transfer to Danang airport for flight to Ho Chi Minh city . Pick up and transfer to hotel. Lunch and dinner on your own. O/N in Ho Chi Minh city .
Day 7: Ho Chi Minh City (B) 

After breakfast, we venture beyond the city limits to the former Viet Cong stronghold at Cu Chi, where we explore this remarkable tunnel network. Return to Ho Chi Minh city at noon. In the afternoon, free to visit the dynamic energy of Ho Chi Minh City with Notre Dame Cathedral and the former US Embassy and shopping at Ben Thanh market or take the optional tour. Lunch and dinner on your own. O/N in Ho Chi Minh city .
Day 8: Mekong delta day trip (B, L) 
In the morning, pick up from your hotel to transfer to My Tho, 70km from Ho Chi Minh City, in Tien Giang Province. Arrive My Tho, you will visit Vinh Trang Pagoda. After that, you will take the motorized boat through the natural canal, view the fish market and islets of Dragon, Phoenix, Tortoise and Unicorn. Lunch with local specialty in Tortoise islet.
In the afternoon, continue to enjoy the nice boat ride under the shadow of the water coconut trees. Trek through the fruit plantation bearing plums, mangos and longans; visit coconut candy factory, bee farm and handicraft factory. After horse cart riding and discovering smaller canals by sampan, you'll enjoy unique Southern music performed by local artists. Back to My Tho wharf by boat and return to Ho Chi Minh City for overnight.
Day 9: Departure (B)
A good opportunity to do some last minute shopping before your transfer to Ho Chi Minh City Airport for your ongoing flight.

----------


## teena4gupta

Its really nice sound for Vietnam at a Glance. In fact most of people don't know Vietnam at a Glance (9d/8n) I'm also one of them & I think this post must be shared also on another place's that can people come more close to know about Vietnam at a Glance (9d/8n)

----------


## mikiothor

Hi
Welcome to this forum site, here you can find lots of things, I suggest you for your problem you have to contact you friends, I am not able to give you answer right now, sorry for that.
Thanks,
---------------
 bhimbetka paintings

----------


## mikiothor

Hi
Welcome to this forum site, here you can find lots of things, I suggest you for your problem you have to contact you friends, I am not able to give you answer right now, sorry for that.
Thanks,
---------------
 bhimbetka paintings

----------


## GFI

Well, thanks for this information which is pretty good I like it very much.

----------


## cameronriley62

There are lot of things that is good in Vietnam. Thanks for sharing this Vietnam at a Glance, it helped me understand more about Vietnam.

----------


## davidsmith36

This is the best 9 day cruising along Mekong River and Tonle River from Vietnam to Cambodia. You'll see without anyone else's input the progressions of view and nearby life along the waterway banks. The trek additionally gives an impeccable mix amongst cruising and going by timetable at every site. We should join our journey to get the best experience ever.

----------


## hangraolytam

Its really nice sound for Vietnam at a Glance. In fact most of people don't know Vietnam at a Glance (9d/8n) I'm also one of them & I think this post must be shared also on another place's that can people come more close to know about Vietnam at a Glance (9d/8n)

----------

